# alutech gebrochen?



## fabian-bushido (10. Juni 2006)

hoi wollt mal wissen ob es jemand gibt der mal seine sau zum brechen gebracht hat ???????also ich fahre sie seit 05 und bis jetzt könnt ich immer noch nicht glauben die wildsau zum brechen zu bringen..................... see ya


----------



## Exekuhtot (10. Juni 2006)

Man kriegt alles Kaputt. Es sollen sogar schon Wildsäue darunter gewesen sein..... .

Ride on,


Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrohesNeues (11. Juni 2006)

Hat schon jemand Pferde vor der Apotheke brechen sehen?


----------



## Rote-Locke (11. Juni 2006)

also wir hatten mal ne Sau, die gebrochen ist, da ist der Stapler von der Post über den Karton gefahren....


----------



## Unitybiker (11. Juni 2006)

Hier im forum einer !! 













Von  trickn0l0gy 

cya Biker.K.K


----------



## fabian-bushido (11. Juni 2006)

hm kacke hab immer gedacht das kriegst nicht kaputt jetzt macht ihr mir aber angst^^ride your dreams


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Juni 2006)

naja, dazu muß ich aber anmerken, daß die arme sau an dem tag auch übelst was abgekriegt hat. und außerdem war's ein extrem fixer replacement service vom jürgen! kann mich nicht beklagen! sind schon extrem stabil die dinger. das unter sind übrigens nur schleifspuren von steinchen, die ham mit dem riss nix zu tun. hab ich nur dokumentiert, weil ich das technisch unsauber gelöst finde, aber da ist alutech nicht alleine. gibt firmen die da wesentlich unpraktischeres zusammen geschraubt haben.


----------



## entlebucher (12. Juni 2006)

Hoi,

diese kratzer hat wohl jeder früher oder später mal im Rahmen, wenn ordentlich fahren geht.
Ich ärgere mich auch immer wieder beim putzen drüber, aber ich würde mal sagen dass man davon wenig zu befürchten hat für´s bike.

Man kriegt alles kaputt!


----------



## fabian-bushido (12. Juni 2006)

jo aber ich denk wenn das alutech bricht dann an der schwinge nirgendwo anders weil den hauptrahmen 8 kant glaub echt sehr schwer futsch kriegst..........


----------



## maenjual (12. Juni 2006)

FrohesNeues schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon jemand Pferde vor der Apotheke brechen sehen?



ja hab sogar irgendwo ein bild gesehen!
ich such ma!


edit:leider nicht vor der apo aber es bricht http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/189337/ppuser/24693


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Juni 2006)

fabian-bushido schrieb:
			
		

> jo aber ich denk wenn das alutech bricht dann an der schwinge nirgendwo anders weil den hauptrahmen 8 kant glaub echt sehr schwer futsch kriegst..........


dito.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrohesNeues (15. Juni 2006)

maenjual schrieb:
			
		

> ja hab sogar irgendwo ein bild gesehen!
> ich such ma!
> 
> 
> edit:leider nicht vor der apo aber es bricht http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/189337/ppuser/24693


----------



## maenjual (16. Juni 2006)

sag ich doch


----------



## der-tick.de (28. August 2006)

Meine Wildsau Team:

















Ein schöner Riss in der Sitzstrebe nach weniger als 6 Monaten Einsatz!


----------



## Marina (28. August 2006)

hast ja noch garantie, tick 
wie isses passiert ?!


----------



## Maui (28. August 2006)

jo gibbt dann wohl ein neues. solang es nicht >5 jahre ist


----------



## der-tick.de (29. August 2006)

Die Frage ist nur neu, oder geschweißtes altes... Und viel wichtiger, wie schnell! Ich werd das mal am Samstag mit Jürgen ausdiskutieren. Vielleicht wirds ja was ganz anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (29. August 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Wildsau Team:


sehe ich da eine träne in der mitte? 

gruß,
erdbeere


----------



## der-tick.de (4. September 2006)

Ja klar, das ist ne Träne...  

Jürgen meinte nun das es 3 Wochen (ab jetzt an) dauert. Und ich bin nicht der erste mit dem Schaden...


----------



## der-tick.de (6. September 2006)

Ach so... kleine Ergänzug. 
-> Ich bin nicht der erste mit dem Schaden. Ein Teamfahrer soll wohl schon das ganze etwas größer geschaft haben (beim Drop machte es Pleng und aus eins mach zwei). 
-> Bei früheren Team-Säuen wurde diese Schweißnaht nur von außen geschweißt. Dieses führte wohl zu diesem Phänomen.  
-> Bei neueren Teamsäuen (dieses Jahr??) ist das Problem durch beidseitiges Schweißen laut Jürgen elemeniert. (innen und außen) 

-> Meine Sau ist 05.05 gebaut. Also da war das Problem noch nicht gelöst! 

Und bei der Reparaturdauer hat Jürgen sich jetzt auf 3-x Wochen korrigiert. Er meinte bis zur DM könnte es knapp werden (in 5 Wochen).


----------



## RECKLE$$ (7. September 2006)

Hy! Ich wollt mal kurz ne Frage an euch stellen(und keinen extra Thread aufmachen!):

War gestern im Bike Laden um meine Schaltung einstellen zulassen, weil nach einem Sturz auf die rechte Seite der 1. bis 3. Gang nicht funktionierte. Dann wollt ich das Bike später abholen und da sagte bzw. zeigte mir der Mechaniker das nicht mein Schaltwerk verbogen ist, sondern das Ausfallende!!!  Das Schaltauge hatte die untere Schraube auch verloren. Er meinte das er das Alu allerhöchstens nur einmal wieder richtig gerade biegen wird. Beziehungsweise man es nur so oft machen sollte.

Meine Frage ist jetzt ob das so alles normal ist, dass sich nach einem Sturz auch ruhig mal das Ausfallende verbiegen kann? Und wie oft man das wieder "gerade" biegen sollte.

Vielen Dank für ´ne Antwort
MfG Reckless


----------



## der-tick.de (7. September 2006)

1x Gerade biegen, beim zweiten mal bricht es meist. Wird zumindest so spröde, das es bei der nächsten Belastung bricht.  

Und ja, dafür hast du ein Schaltauge, damit sich dieses und nicht dein Schaltwerk verbiegt. Wobei es bei den Preisen für die Schaltaugen schon fast günstiger wäre das Schaltwerk auszutauschen, sofern du nicht ein Luxusmodell willst.  
Also mein Schaltauge kostet stolze 30! Ein Deore LX Schaltwerke bekommst du zum selben Preis.  

Übrigens hab ich in 6 Monaten 2 Schaltaugen verschlissen. Das ist zumindest in Wildbad normal, solang man ab und zu DH2 fährt.  

Ich hab immer einen Ersatz in meiner Werkzeugkiste!


----------



## entlebucher (8. September 2006)

Sali,

also mein schaltauge ist stabil, nur die Schrauben und die Aufnahme nicht 

Hab die alu-senkkopfschrauben gegen anständige + grössere Schrauben mit muttern ausgetauscht und ein Stahlblech über das Schaltauge und das ausfallende gebastelt. Sollte halten.

Wobei ich als Rohloff-Fahrer sowieso weniger ärger mit dem Schaltauge habe...

Gruss

Hendrik


----------



## der-tick.de (8. September 2006)

Poste mal ein Bild!


----------



## RECKLE$$ (10. September 2006)

Ja, danke erstmal für die Antworten! 

Bilder machen kann ich, dauert aber leider da ich gerade umgezogen bin. Und noch nicht an meinen eigenen PC kann.
Aber mal ehrlich, is doch schei.....e, wenn sich dabei gleich das Ausfallende mitbiegt?!!!! Was mach ich denn, wenn ich mich mal richtig auf die Fresse packe? Biegt mir dann der Rahmen zur Seite weg?   

Muss nochmal gucken wie ich das mit dem Foto hinbekomme.....
Danke erstmal....
MfG Reckless


----------



## FrohesNeues (10. September 2006)

RECKLE$$ schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ehrlich, is doch schei.....e, wenn sich dabei gleich das Ausfallende mitbiegt?!!!! Was mach ich denn, wenn ich mich mal richtig auf die Fresse packe? Biegt mir dann der Rahmen zur Seite weg?



Also nochmal zum Verständnis: das Schaltauge ist eine SOLLBRUCHSTELLE, dass das im Allgemeinen sowohl teurere Schaltwerk heil bleibt als auch der noch viel teurere Rahmen!

Wenn man natürlich unvorteilhaft hinfällt, kann das Schaltwerk schon etwas abbekommen, aber im Normalfall soll dadurch die Zerstörung des teureren Schaltwerkes durch Opferung des billigeren Schaltauges verhindert werden.

Das ist doch zu verstehen oder? Oder willst du etwa, dass man das Schaltwerk direkt an den Rahmen anschraubt, damit es gleich kapput geht und im Extremfall noch den Rahmen mitverbiegt.

Ich weiß nicht, wie man es noch anders erklären soll...so ist es nun mal. Deine Argumentation, dass in diesem Fall auch noch der Rahmen verbiegt, verstehe ich absolut nicht. Sie ist eigentlich auch nicht zu verstehen, weil sie in die total falsche Richtung geht. (siehe den Versuch meiner Erklärung)


----------



## der-tick.de (10. September 2006)

Also nochmal einfacher ausgedrückt auf Reckles Fall: Wenn du stärker hin fällst, dann verbiegt das Schaltauge nicht, sondern bricht. Aber das war es. Sollbruchstelle, damit der Rahmen nicht bricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pizza-calzone (26. September 2006)

Nanana, Kopf hoch Tickie das wird schon wieder....


----------



## El-Ollinero (26. September 2006)

Wieso fällt das Bike eigentlich auf das Schaltwerk?
Alle Bikes die bis jetzt hatte sind nie auf dem schaltwerk gelandet, eher Kurbel oder Lenker. 
Das Ding berührt doch nie den Boden, oder ist das bei Alutech anders?


----------



## ewoq (26. September 2006)

auf manchen strecken gibts große steine hab ich gehört.


----------



## der-tick.de (27. September 2006)

Vollkommen deiner Meinung Ewog! 
Gerade in Wildbad stehen in der DH2 genug solcher "Ich reiß dir jetzt dein Schaltwerk ab"-Steine. Alle weiß gekennzeichnet durch die Kratzspuren von anderen Pedalen und Schaltwerken. Und bei Stürzen sieht das manchmal nur zu witzig aus, wie das Bike fällt. da kann das halt auch mal vorkommen. Immerhin schaut das Schaltwerk ein Stück weit hervor.


----------



## Blackholez (27. September 2006)

Hmmm das mit dem Stürzen ist witzig 

also wenns mich scheppert dann ist mein Rad meist auch etwas in der Luft. 
Ich meine wie reisst man sich sonst nen Bremshebel ab... da ist ja normal auch der Lenker im Weg. 
Aber ich sehe das so das mit nem Sturz meist auch n bischen Kontrollverlust einher geht und da kanns hald sein das der Eimer nicht immer genau auf die Kurbel fällt. 

cu


----------



## ANMA (6. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht nochmal Ontopic:
Mein Kumpel hat sich anfang 06 ne Wildsau Hardride FR zugelegt! Neulich hat er bei der betrachtung seiner Sau festgestellt, dass das oberrohr direkt hinterm Gusset nen Riss 3/4 ums Oberrohr rum hat!
Das komische ist, als er das letzte mal gefahren ist, hat er sich mit 40 Sachen gegen nen Baumstumpf gesetzt aber danach war noch kein Riss! Anschließend hat er erst wegen schmerzenden Armen und dann wegen Schnee und scheisswetter nicht mehr fahren können! Wie konnte es also passieren, dass sich eine bei Zimmertemperatur gelagerte Sau "selber zerreist"?
Ich muss ihn noch überreden, dass er mich die Sache fotographieren lässt...

mfG Manu


----------



## Piefke (6. Januar 2007)

Die Sau hat sich sicher nicht selbst zerrissen. Der Riss wird schon bei dem Unfall entstanden sein, nur hat er ihn da nicht gesehen.


----------



## ANMA (6. Januar 2007)

Ich war ja selber dabei und da war nur die Felge verbogen!
Der Typ achtet nämlich ausnamsweise auf seine Sachen....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Januar 2007)

sounds just like one of those impossible stories...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (7. Januar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> sounds just like one of those impossible stories...





Jaja, ich schau mal gleich meinen Rahmen an ob er sich auch schon selbst zerreisst. Leute, Leute...

Aber vielleicht greift ja der "Crash Replacement Service" von Alutech in dem Fall. Dein Kumpel sollte sich vielleicht mal direkt an Alutech/Jürgen wenden. Mal schaun was Jürgen dazu sagt dass sich seine Säue selbst zerreissen


----------



## Dirtsteve (22. Januar 2007)

RECKLE$$ schrieb:


> Hy! Ich wollt mal kurz ne Frage an euch stellen(und keinen extra Thread aufmachen!):
> 
> War gestern im Bike Laden um meine Schaltung einstellen zulassen, weil nach einem Sturz auf die rechte Seite der 1. bis 3. Gang nicht funktionierte. Dann wollt ich das Bike später abholen und da sagte bzw. zeigte mir der Mechaniker das nicht mein Schaltwerk verbogen ist, sondern das Ausfallende!!!  Das Schaltauge hatte die untere Schraube auch verloren. Er meinte das er das Alu allerhöchstens nur einmal wieder richtig gerade biegen wird. Beziehungsweise man es nur so oft machen sollte.
> 
> ...



du gehst dewegen in nen bike laden omg


----------



## Paulam Strand (13. Mai 2007)

fabian-bushido schrieb:


> hoi wollt mal wissen ob es jemand gibt der mal seine sau zum brechen gebracht hat ???????



Gibt es irgendeinen Hersteller, dessen Rahmen nicht brechen?

Was Unkaputtbares kann niemand bauen. Wenn schon nicht der gute alte falsche Einsatzzweck einen Rahmen tötet, dann übernimmt das später die Materialermüdung. Berechnen kann man da jedenfalls nichts. Wenn es dann doch mal eine Stelle mit frühzeitiger Materialermüdung gibt, wird Alutech 100%ig nachbessern.

Kannst also ruhig den Säuen und Pudeln usw. vertrauen. Ich mache das demnächst übrigens auch.


----------



## käps<-- (14. August 2007)

also mir ists am wochenende passiert. bin leicht frontlastig gelandet und da is mir doch wirklich von meinem keiler am oberrohr fast die komplette schweißnaht durch gerissen und am unterrohr da wos so verformt is, is mir der rahmen eingeknickt und leicht eingerissen...also nichts is unmöglich...auch ohne große gewalteinwirkung...war auch noch garnet so alt die sau


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. August 2007)

uiuiui krass. zeig doch bitte mal fotos!


----------



## Master | Torben (14. August 2007)

Wieso bricht bei Alutech alles an der Schweißnaht... sollte es gerade da eben nicht brechen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## käps<-- (14. August 2007)




----------



## 1337andreas (14. August 2007)

Schaut aus als wärst du frontal gegen ne wand gecrashed.
Oberrohr gerissen unterrohr gestaucht
Aber wenns nur ne krumme Landung war darf das natürlich nicht passieren.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. August 2007)

krass. aber ich muss andreas beipflichten. sieht eher aus wie ein frontalcrash gegen ein hartes objekt. und an den schweissnähten kann ich keine fehler erkennen. der riss geht durchs oberrohr, aber ein gutes stück hinter der schweissnaht. aber ist aufgrund der 2 fotos nicht ausreichend zu beurteilen. hast du noch eins von oben drauf? schick den rahmen ein. der jürgen hat einen echt fairen crash replacement service und wird selbst am besten beurteilen können, ob der rahmen mängel hatte, oder ob es dem fahrer zuzurechnen ist.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (14. August 2007)

eieiei, da ging es aber hart her, respekt.
naja mit garantie hat das echt nichtmehr viel zu tun 
solangs dem fahrer gut geht is ja ok


----------



## käps<-- (15. August 2007)

sieht bös aus ich weiß ich weiß...aber mir gehts im gegensatz zum rahmen gut. und solangs net so arg teuer wird....


----------



## TheTomminator (15. August 2007)

Ich sehe da zwei mögliche ursachen. Entweder war es eine heftige Überlast. Dann war die aussage mit leicht frontlastig gelandet nicht so ganz korrekt. Oder es hat sich unbemerkt und schnell ein Riss durch das Oberrohr ausgebreitet. So wie mir das aussieht beginnt der ungefähr an der letzten schweißraupe des Oberrohrgusset. Ein kritischer bereich, da durch die Schweißung geschwächt. 
Hat sich der Riss erstmal weit genug ausgebreitet, dann geht alle Last nur noch auf das Unterrohr, was dann einknickt. Angesicht der Bruchdehnung von 10% bei 7020er Alu tippe ich darauf, dass da erst der Riss war, der den Rest verursacht hat. Sonst hätte sich das Oberrohr eigentlich verformen aber nicht reißen sollen.
Das wäre dann sehr wohl ein Garantiefall.


----------



## woodstock (15. August 2007)

bezüglich des oberrohrgusset kommt mir gerade eine frage auf, bischen kompliziert zu formulieren, aber ich probiere es mal:
also, zum Thema UNTERrohrgusset habe ich mal gelesen, dass es wichtig sei, dass es offen ist, d.h. also sich schweißnähte nur entlang des unterrohrs zu befinden haben und nicht "parallel" zum Steuerrohr. Hintergrund war, dass durch eine "parallel" gezogene schweißnaht am unterrohr eine potentielle Knickstelle entstehen würde, weil ja da praktisch die gesamten kräfte des steuerrohrs dorthin übertragen würden und nicht verteilt, so wie es der sinn des knotenbleches wäre. 
so kommen wir nun zum OBERrohrgusset: bei unseren säuen mit dem 8-eck-oberrrohr ist uns das bestimmt allen bekannt, dass das Oberrohrgusset runderherum geschweißt ist, also sich keine öffnung darin befindet. frage ist nun: wäre es nicht eigentlich, mit der selben kraftrichtungs-begründung wie beim UNTERrohr, sinnvoller, das OBERrohrknotenblech nach hinten (richtung sitzrohr) offen zu lassen?

bezüglich dem keiler: hast du dir mal die letzten schuppen am oberrohrknotenblech angeschaut, ob die vielleicht nicht ganz korrekt gesetzt sind?


----------



## käps<-- (15. August 2007)

na jetzt wart ich erstma ab. morgen geht der rahmen raus zu jü...
und ansonsten hoff ich dass sich meine geliebte gefährtin bald wieder in meinem stall befindet...


----------



## TheTomminator (15. August 2007)

Ich denke man kann keine generellen Aussagen bezüglich Schweißnahtverläufen machen. Das kommt immer auf den Kraftfluss im speziellen und auf die Materialien und Wandstärken an. Aber es ist auch nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen, dass offene oder ausgehöhlte Gussets weit verbreitet sind und zumindest in der Theorie einen harmonischeren Kraftfluss bewirken. Die Gefahr von Korrosion unter dem Gusset und Scheuerwirkung bei verschmutzung ist aber auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen. 
Ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen dass es fix geht und auf Garantie. Ich warte auch schon seit sechs Wochen auf meinen gerissenen Rahmen (kein Alutech). Hab mir statt dessen eine WS Hardriw bestellt, die aber auch noch beim pulvern ist. 
Bei den Schweißnahten kann man Fehler übrigens nicht immer sehen. Es kann schnell mal passieren, dass Schlacke eingeschlossen wird oder nicht ganz durchgeschweißt wird. Wenn es daran liegt, dann müsste der Riss eigentlich durch die Naht gehen.


----------

